# SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME! I AM SCARED!



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

Good morning everyone. I apologize in advance for the lengthy post, but I really need some advice, maybe there is even some medical people out there that can help me, although I would appreciate advice and guidance from anybody!!!!!

Here is my story. My name is Mike, I am 31 years old and live in New York. At the end of February/beginning of March, I went to the doctor for some minor discomfort in my upper chest. The doctor did an EKG and said that I may have an arrhythmia which could be because I was very nervous, so I never gave that very much thought. The doctor also wanted to do some bloodwork. I am 5'11 and then was 210 pounds, I was mostly heavy in the stomach. I ate whatever I wanted. I went back to the doctors office the next day and she went over the results with me. She said that my cholesterol was high, but not high enough to be on medicine for, so that wasn't too bad. The alarming thing was that my liver enzymes were elevated. This really scared me because my grandmother on my mothers side died of a rare form of liver c****r. My AST was 124 and my ALT was at 319. Upon getting these results, the doctor immediately re-did the test, the time testing for Hepatitis A, B, and C as well as GGTP. The new results were that my AST was 116 and ALT 302 and now GGTP was 150. The normal ranges for AST and ALT are 40 or below and GGTP is 71 or below. The doctor then sent me for a CT Scan of my abdomen and pelvis. At this point I am so scared. I went for the CT Scan and it revealed that I had a fatty liver. Went I heard this from the doctor, I almost cried. I actually did cry. The doctor then referred me to a GI specialist. Rather than immediately going to a GI, I went to one of the best cardiologists around my area. I did this because I have a history of heart problems in my family. The cardiologist did an ECHO, EKG, and stress test which all came back perfectly normal with no issues at all. I showed him my bloodwork and CT Scan results. Because the CT Scan results said "indeterminate hypodense region 3cm suggest further characterization with MRI", he wanted to send me for an MRI which he said was the gold standard and he wanted to make sure the fatty liver was not mistaken for a mass. The MRI confirmed that I had a "diffuse hepatic steatosis" which is another term for fatty liver. The original doctor told me that I need to change my diet and eat healthier, so out of utter fear that is exactly what I did. I immediately and I guess you can say drastically changed my diet. I immediately cut out most red meats, cold cuts, pizza, cake, cookies, ice cream, buffalo wings, chips, fries, and alcohol (never drank hard alcohol, just beer). Here is where my anxiety is kicking into over drive, I went from 210 pounds when this whole ordeal started in March to now in the month of August 183 to 185. Most of this weight came off the first month. I did intend to eat better, but I did not anticipate such a dramatic weight loss. I read that weight loss can be a sign of c****r and I am convinced that I have it, particularly colon c****r. I did end up going for a consult in April with a GI. The GI did a digital rectal exam and said there was no blood. He felt and listened to my stomach and said there was no tumors and said to just let it go. So that I did. I have been noticing lately that my bowel habits are changing or have changed. I used to just go once in the morning when I woke up and now I am going another time in the afternoon which I never go in the afternoon. The stool is hard and lumpy at one end and well formed on the other end. I am also noticing these tiny pin point like black specks. It almost looks like black pepper flakes. I was scared that this is blood, but my current doctor whom I trust, says that blood would not present that way, the whole stool would be black. Lately, I have been experiencing some abdominal and pelvic discomfort along with lower back pain and discomfort. Sometimes when I breathe in and out I feel a slight pain on my left abdomen and also when I lean back in my chair at work. I asked my doctor about this and he didn't seem too concerned. My grandfather on my mothers side died of colon c****r at 62 and my old boss at 35. I am so scared! I have an almost 1 year old baby girl whom I fear I won't see grow up. I am crying everyday. My family is getting so tired of me because they say it is anxiety causing the pain and that I changed my diet. Here is a rough idea of what I usually eat. For breakfast I usually have a bowl of cereal with skim milk like plain special k and sometimes I make 2 eggs and have oatmeal with it. Then when I get to work, I will have a plain toasted bagel with a bit of cream cheese, an orange juice and Belvita snack cookie. For lunch I will have a piece of grilled chicken of some kind along with brown rice and sometimes veggies. For dinner my wife will make chicken or fish with brown rice and sometimes some salad. I am keeping myself at around 2,270 calories or less, I don't even know how many calories I was eating prior, I never counted, I would eat what I wanted when I wanted. My doctor said he wasn't concerned about my weight loss. He said I am still overweight according to the BMI chart and that I should lose a little more. Today as in around this time period, I experience abdominal discomfort sometimes when I move side to side. I am so afraid of what I am experiencing. My new doctor says not to worry and doesn't even want me to see another doctor other than a mental health professional. I am so afraid that all of this means colon cancer. I cry all the time. My baby girl started crawling and standing up. Just yesterday she was crawling and chasing the cat and laughing and I had to walk away and started crying because in my mind I feel like I am not going to see her grow up. I also do not have the same appetite and get full and bloated easily after eating a small amount. I am so afraid. If there is anybody out there going through this, or even someone in the medical field, please feel free to join this thread. I should also add that I had my blood re-tested in April and the AST went to 56 and ALT 175. The GGTP went down to 88. with these liver tests, were also CBC's which came back normal (white blood cell, red blood cell etc...) My CT Scan that I had said "no bowel obstruction or wall thickening" and the MRI was normal also other than the fatty liver. I know these tests aren't for colon cancer, but wouldn't they have shown something? Wouldn't something show up in my blood? I am freaking out scared and crying over this. Just the other day I woke up early and was just laying in bed. I normally go to the bathroom at around 5am-5:15am, but this time I went at 4am and it was liquid diarrhea with solids in it. Then an hour later again with diarrhea, but that time it had more solids, it seemed narrow. Today, I went at my normal time and the tip was lumpy but the rest seemed formed. Like I said, I had 2 blood tests, a CT, and MRI. I am also experiencing some back pain and mild headaches. I do have an appointment with a Psychiatrist on the 25th. My family is so sick of me because they keep telling me its stress, depression, and anxiety. I never started feeling this was until I dractically changed my diet and lost the weight fast. My moms dad was the only one who had colon cancer. Nobody else that I am aware of has. Can this all be anxiety? Or am I in trouble? SOMEONE PLEASE HELP


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

This is website for people with IBS. You might want to do a Google search for a different kind of forum. But as long as you have posted, have you ever gotten a colonoscopy to check for cancer?


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

I was told that I didn't need it. One doctor told me he thinks I am having colon spasms. I have bloating and excessive gas as well that smells worse than usual.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

it sounds like your doctors have all been very thorough with all the testing. if any of your docs had thought that you have colon cancer, they would have told you. to me (and i'm no doc) it sounds like your bowel problems are from ibs and also from stress and all your anxiety and worrying---the whole mind/gut relationship. i think you lost weight because you so drastically altered your diet which sounds like a good thing, since your doc thinks you need to lose weight to begin with.

i know it's hard but please try to stop worrying and obsessing so much about cancer. colon cancer is very unlikely for someone your age. worrying never helps. it feeds on itself and it always makes everything seem so much worse than it is.

i think your doctor's advice to see a mental health professional is a good idea because of all the anxiety you have. please do make an appointment to see a counselor so you can talk over your worries and fears and get some help and advice about dealing with them and get your life back. your bowel problems will probably improve once you are able to deal with your anxiety and relax.

please do take good care. wishing you all the best.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

mlarosa84 said:


> I was told that I didn't need it. One doctor told me he thinks I am having colon spasms. I have bloating and excessive gas as well that smells worse than usual.


Since you seemed somewhat obsessed with cancer, I would still probably get a colonoscopy if I was you, as long as you have insurance that pays for it. If you do so just make sure to get put to sleep for the procedure, not just on twilight drugs. Ask before you book an appointment if that's how they do it. You get put to sleep? It's a breeze, it really is.

You could also take a couple of charcoal pills with every meal for the gas. I did for years, they helped a lot.


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

annie7 said:


> it sounds like your doctors have all been very thorough with all the testing. if any of your docs had thought that you have colon cancer, they would have told you. to me (and i'm no doc) it sounds like your bowel problems are from ibs and also from stress and all your anxiety and worrying---the whole mind/gut relationship. i think you lost weight because you so drastically altered your diet which sounds like a good thing, since your doc thinks you need to lose weight to begin with.
> 
> i know it's hard but please try to stop worrying and obsessing so much about cancer. colon cancer is very unlikely for someone your age. worrying never helps. it feeds on itself and it always makes everything seem so much worse than it is.
> 
> ...


Thank you Annie. I am just so scared. Wouldn't my 2 bloodworks, CT, and MRI have shown something?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i'm not a doctor but i'm sure that if any of your test results showed any signs of cancer, your doctors would have followed it up with further testing.


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

annie7 said:


> i'm not a doctor but i'm sure that if any of your test results showed any signs of cancer, your doctors would have followed it up with further testing.


The GI did a digital rectal exam and said there was no blood. This was in March. I am just scared because of the weight loss. It was basically 27 pounds in 4 months. Most of which came of the first month then leveled out.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i really have to agree with your family that the weight loss is because, as you said, you drastically changed your diet. you cut out a lot of very high calorie foods.

if your doctors thought your weight loss was a concern, they would have told you that.

it's good you are seeing a psychiatrist on the 25th so you can discuss all of this with him/her and they can help you deal with your anxiety.


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

annie7 said:


> i really have to agree with your family that the weight loss is because, as you said, you drastically changed your diet. you cut out a lot of very high calorie foods.
> 
> if your doctors thought your weight loss was a concern, they would have told you that.
> 
> it's good you are seeing a psychiatrist on the 25th so you can discuss all of this with him/her and they can help you deal with your anxiety.


My doctor told me that the CT would have seen anything 2mm and higher and that an MRI is even more sensitive, I sure hope nothing is in there.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

please trust your doctor and believe what he said.


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

annie7 said:


> please trust your doctor and believe what he said.


I am trying. Its just so hard.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's why it's good you'll be seeing the psychiatrist. he/she can help you with that.


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

annie7 said:


> that's why it's good you'll be seeing the psychiatrist. he/she can help you with that.


I am having a lot of loose quiet gas that smells worse than usual


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

mlarosa84 said:


> I am having a lot of loose quiet gas that smells worse than usual


You could take a couple of charcoal pills with every meal for the gas. I did for years, they helped a lot.


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

I am always feeling like there is stool in my rectum but a lot of the time I won't have to go until my normal time which is between 5-530 am which is around when I wake up. Today I saw some mucus.


----------

